# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie Burg J. Dijkstraweg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie Burg J. Dijkstraweg)
Burg. J. Dijkstraweg 6
Franeker

Bezoek de website van GGZ Friesland Noord


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Friesland Noord (locatie Burg J. Dijkstraweg).*

----------

